# Well here is a fine how do you do!



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Ok, The GF heard the boo-booing of a male pijie among the guttering of her house. She went back to Germany a couple of days later, and I guess we both sort of forgot about it for a while.
Anyhoo today she was reminded of the pijies presense when there was a shift change on the nest.
We decided to investigate, and see if we could remove, or replace the eggs.

*Slaps forhead!*

Maybe that would have been a good idea a couple of _weeks_ ago.

*Kicks Self* - Ouch, that hurt!

Now we need to find names for the young 'uns.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Eeek! Let's hope the weather stays fine for them, Alvin!

John


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

*and you have a real nest*

Hi Alvin,
What a delightful photo. Think what you'd have missed if two weeks ago.......... I love the nest, a real one built by the parents. Mine, as you know, is an old unattractive plant pot. I'm jealous. Hope you'll kep us posted. Gladys


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Luckily the building is Georgian Townhouse. It's got good thick walls, and sturdy windows. It should stop the inhabatants of the offices being too annoyed. 
So it should all work out fine one hopes. The nest is quite inaccessable, there are some cats around, but I'l love to see them try to get up there.

It not my house, so I can't keep that close an eye on them, either way I'd rather that they stayed wild. We'll be keeping a watch on the little guys, but no more then that I hope.
Actually I just thought of something. It hasn't rained in a month or so here......I don't think that that is a watercourse........It's hard to tell with these roofs. They are a bit of a Labyrinth. I guess that's what makes them so pijie frendly.
Bit of a two edged sword.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure hope all goes well with the babies...

Since, from what you posted in a previous thread, your pigeons seem to have a personal relationship problem with you, I'm sure it's for the best that you observe from afar...  

Updates will be cheerfully anticipated!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi alvin,

I'm sure you will be keeping a watchful eye  out, especially should the weather change.

Thank you for sharing and caring about this nest and baby, soon to be babies.  

We appreciate your intervention, IF it becomes necessary.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*You always fight worst with the one's you love*

Anyway, today it rained. 
Really rained.
I looked out and in the next back yard was a little guy dressed in a sheet sporting a beard, and building an Ark. Stretching into the distance was a line of animals (two of each kind).
Yes, it was that bad.

Soooooo I have to go across to he GF's to feed the small black psycho-demon-from-hell AKA Doodles. I take the opertunity to check on the happy couple nesting tin the guttering.
I was treated to a very 'Private' Moment..........Of the bad kind.

Herself came back from wherever she had been off too all day. Himself stands up off the nest, and starts doing the aggressive 'Boo-boo-boo-booo-boo-BOOO!!!!! Before flying off at speed in the direction of the local park.
Herself stood there demurely while he ranted, then settled down on the nest with a look of relief.

I translated the exchange to the best of my ability.

Him; Where the heck have you been?
Her; What do you mean?
Him; It's five O'Clock, and I'm _Starving!_
Her; There was a sale on!
Him; Grrrrrr!!!!!!!!
Her; *Sheesh* someone is touchy (As he flies away)
Her; - Checks the clock. It's 2 mins past _four_. She's 2 mins late. The chicks are squeeking for food, and these new shoes are killing her...........
Yes, she's glad to be home at last.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

alvin said:


> Him; Where the heck have you been?
> Her; What do you mean?
> Him; It's five O'Clock, and I'm _Starving!_
> Her; There was a sale on!
> ...



Ain't it the truth! LOL!

PINEY!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Soooooo I have to go across to he GF's to feed the small black psycho-demon-from-hell AKA Doodles. 

*I am convinced more than ever that Dooles knows something we don't and Alvin could use an exorcism himself! LOL*

I take the opertunity to check on the happy couple nesting tin the guttering.
I was treated to a very 'Private' Moment..........Of the bad kind.

Herself came back from wherever she had been off too all day. Himself stands up off the nest, and starts doing the aggressive 'Boo-boo-boo-booo-boo-BOOO!!!!! Before flying off at speed in the direction of the local park.
Herself stood there demurely while he ranted, then settled down on the nest with a look of relief.

I translated the exchange to the best of my ability.

Him; Where the heck have you been?
*Her; What do you mean?*
Him; It's five O'Clock, and I'm _Starving!_
*Her; There was a sale on!*
Him; Grrrrrr!!!!!!!!
*Her; *Sheesh* someone is touchy (As he flies away)
Her; - Checks the clock. It's 2 mins past four. She's 2 mins late.* The chicks are squeeking for food, and these new shoes are killing her...........
Yes, she's glad to be home at last.[/QUOTE]


*Sound perfectly reasonable to me!*


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*I'm sorry to have to report*

No happy ending ever begins with those words does it?.........

Yesterday it rained heavily for a full 24 hours.

The baby didn't make it. I cleared out his little body a few minutes ago. He was a hansome little birdie a blue bar if I'm not mistaken.. The GF was taking it hard. I spent a little Doodles time, to remind myself that there are such things as successes. And you can't save them all.
I'm feeling a l;ittle sad right now, we'll talk later.
Alvin


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alvin, I sure am sorry. I hope they pick a better nest site the next time. Did both babies die?


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

One never made it out of the egg, and was tossed a week or so ago, The other was about the size of a fist, and the colouring was beginning to show in the quill feathers growing on its wings. He was a fat little pij....


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You are right Alvin, you can't save them all. I am sorry to read of your precious loss.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm sorry Alvin,

Phyll says that she prays for all of the little animals in the world that need help. That is when I really started to think, that there must be millions of them out there, hidden in places that we would never find.

Feather


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Hey guys, thanks.*

Thanks for the condolances, but I have to remain phillosophical here. Yes, the birdies didn't make it. But we made a concious decision to allow these birdies to grow up without interfearance from us. I wanted them to learn how to grow up and survive as free animals. I didn't want them to grow up dependent on human support. I trusted that the parents made the right decision to nest there, and was prepared to accept the consequences.

Having said that, it sort of bites in a big way, to be reminded that Mother Nature is not always benign.

This bird was healty, it stood a chance of making it. If it had been sick, I would have interviened, but it wasn't. It was just unlucky. And we can't protect them against that no matter how much we would want to.

Still, it's not a pleasent thing to have to clear out the nest...

Sorry, I'm babbling.....


----------

